# German Shepard mix or possibly Kelpie mix?



## PeoneJ (Nov 8, 2012)

*German Shepherd mix or possibly Kelpie mix?*

When we got our older dog, we were told she was a GSD, Norwegian Elkhound, Husky mix. We thought that was a funny mix considering she's only 35 lbs (well a little more now at 3 yrs... she's a little chunky at the moment, but on the right track now!). 

However, whenever we've met an Australian Kelplie owner, they really think she looks at least part Kelpie... and she does really seem to like to herd. So just wondering if anyone had any thoughts or insight. These might not be the best photos, so if you think I need better ones I can add some. Thanks!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What is happening in that last picture? She looks so shocked!

I see more GSD than kelpie. GSDs will herd. My GSD mix did, and he certainly didn't get that from the Golden Retriever side.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Where do you live? Where did the dog come from? Kelpies are rare in the US, though you might find them in a rural area with a lot of working dogs.

Personally, I see GSD more than Kelpie. Or maybe husky.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see GSD/Husky mix. I don't see any Kelpie whatsoever. Your dog is nice looking.


----------



## PeoneJ (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Yea, I always thought she looked very German Shepherd like. The number of people commenting on her looking like a Kelpie got me wondering though.

She came from MN or ND where there are many farms and some working dogs. I've never seen a Kelpie here though. It wasn't until I lived in AZ for a while, that I even heard of Kelpies. We ran into a few Kelpies and their owners at an AZ dog park and there was one Kelpie mix that look very, very similar to her. They also had a similar play style and got along great. I think there are working Kelpie breeders in AZ. We are back in MN now, and a few days ago, someone at a pet store asked if she was part Kelpie and got me wondering again. But probably 95% of people we encounter that ask what she is probably think GSD or husky mix. 



Amaryllis said:


> What is happening in that last picture? She looks so shocked!


Lol. That was the best picture I had available to show her eyes. That's her nervous look when our older cat get too close for her comfort. He's can be a bully to her sometimes. When he lays close to her, she usually gets that look and moves away shortly after (very slowly, while trying to not bring too much attention to herself), even when he's being nice.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

PeoneJ said:


> Lol. That was the best picture I had available to show her eyes. That's her nervous look when our older cat get too close for her comfort. He's can be a bully to her sometimes. When he lays close to her, she usually gets that look and moves away shortly after (very slowly, while trying to not bring too much attention to herself), even when he's being nice.


lol! I know quite a few bully cats, including one that regularly terrorizes a mastiff.


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

I see more GSD too. Very nice lookin dog, i really like GSDs.


----------

